# Nice grouper,snapper,trigs,few abacos @02/09 Sat.



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Left out from Sherman Cove around 8 oclock. Tried to caught a few pigfish @ the 13 bouy with no luck. Headed out the pass to meet 1-2 ft seas out of the SW. Ran to the edge in around 210 ft. of water. Bottom was lite up with fish some holding 120 to 180. Right off the bat we started catching a very exsink fish called the gulf RED snapper. One after another( I will stop there). We had a few live grunts a little big for what we were trying but it went on the hook anyway. Down to the bottom it went. Tim and Steven were again having a blast catching AJ s & Bonitoes.The grunt lasted about 5 minutes on the botton with steady pull and a slow pull from me the circle hook found it spot. And the fun stated, the only thing I could think of was when is the shark going to eat her. I am really begining to hate when they eat our fish. Here is a few of the pictures. TEAM RECESS


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

nice fish, thanks for the report!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

NICE GAG. :bowdown


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Niiiccceee. (sorry for the misspelling)





Mark


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, glad you were able get out. It is about time the weather broke.:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

What a GAG!!

Nice job:clap


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch and thats a nice grouper:toast


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice Grouper...How much did it weigh?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (2/10/2008)*Nice Grouper...How much did it weigh?


27# on the boat scale


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like an asian catfish to me, nice fish none the less.oke


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Grouper!!:hungry


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice gag! Weight?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice GAG. I think the spring weather is starting to show up....

:hotsun


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *FishinFool (2/11/2008)*Very nice gag! Weight?


 27# on the boat scale


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW what a stud grouper!


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Chaseemup (Oct 4, 2007)

that is a nice one


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish!:clap:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good catch! Glad you could get out, thanks for posting.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

great lookin fish!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you mean "almaco" as in jacks???


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Lickety-Split (2/24/2008)*Do you mean "almaco" as in jacks???


 Yep


----------



## swindham (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice pics....nothing like that here at Balad. Nothing but sand and more sand...lol


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice Grouper. Glad someones been catching em. Thanks for the report and Pics too.


----------

